# 20mm non-revolver cannon



## Clay_Allison (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been interested in armaments available to modern aircraft and I can't figure whether anyone still builds the old H.S.404 or an equivalent old fashioned 20mm cannon. Failing that, is a 20mm chaingun produced for the military market?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2009)

In the west, the ADEN cannon is still utilized in 30mm (British Harrier) and I think 25mm (USMC Harrier).

ADEN cannon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am not aware of a 20mm chain gun. I've seen it in 25mm (shipborne and AFVs) and 30mm (Apache). I think that some exist in rifle caliber for coax mounts too.


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 17, 2009)

The 25mm AV-8B carries is Gatling gun (GAU-12).


----------



## renrich (Feb 17, 2009)

I believe the L39 has the ability to carry two 23 mm cannon, non rotary.


----------



## red admiral (Feb 17, 2009)

South Africa manufactures the Vektor GA1 in 20x82 for aircraft use amongst other things. Its pretty much the MG151/20 brought up to modern standards.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, to be complete technically honest the M61A1 fits the category since is not a revolver gun but a rotating gatling gun.
But I guess you mean a reciprocating cannon.
2 examples come to my mind. The french M621 and the Rehimetal RH 202 , the first use the 20x102mm case and the german the 20x139mm, both fire at 1000 rpm.

*RH 202*







As curiosity the Argentine air force still use the HS 804 ( 20x110mm at 800rpm) and the Colt MK 12 ( 20x110 U.S.N at 1100 rpm)


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, CB. Can always count on you.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 18, 2009)

You re welcome.

Some pics.

*- MK 12 of the A-4AR

- 20x110m U.S.N TP-T ammo ( the 20/66 denomination comes form the 66 calibers lenght of the barrel)

- Twin Rheinmetall RH 202.*


----------



## Clay_Allison (Feb 19, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Thanks, CB. Can always count on you.


ditto. great stuff.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 20, 2009)

Anty time boys, you re welcome.


----------

